# The vet thinks that Di has hemangiosarcoma



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I've read so many threads about loosing goldens to this terrible disease. Last Thursday, when Di was doing her hydrotherapy she seemed to be having a harder time swimming. She was also drooling. The hydrotherapist said that I should take her to the vet to see if she was having pain or any issues going on. I couldn't get an appointment until yesterday. The vet noticed that her belly was very distended. She had also gained 4 pounds which was odd, because we have tried to be vigilent in keeping her weight down. They did 2 xrays which did not show the spleen. But her belly looked like it was full of gas or something. It appeared that her bladder was sort of pushed to one side. The Vet told us what she thought it was and that she wanted to run a full blood panel and would call us. The enzymes count was high and the baby blood cell count low. She is 80% certain it is hemangiosarcoma and will do an ultrasound tomorrow to confirm it. She has a very bad hip and doubt we would put her through exploratiive surgery.

We have been trying to pack up everything to move to South Carolina to take care of my Mom. The brother that took care of her is very sick and will probably die before we can leave the end of June. Please keep Di in your thoughts and prayers. Not sure what we will do without her. Such a difficult time.:no:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so very sorry to hear this. I hope like crazy that it doesn't turn out to be hemangio, but something curable. I'll be saying my prayers that that is the case. Please keep us posted. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh, I'm so very sorry. This god-awful disease..... You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so very sorry. Keeping you and Di in our thoughts and prayers. Hugs


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm sorry you have so much to deal with right now. Hoping the vet is wrong in her assumption of hemangiosarcoma.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so terribly sorry for this bad news....Keeping you, Di and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

You are all in my thoughts. Praying that the vet is wrong.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks so much for all your prayers. We've been trying to stay with her and love on her as much as possible. She definitely isn't herself. We did give her hamburger and potato for dinner tonight. She really did enjoy it, so it is good that she had a good appetite. Can't say the same for Mommy and Daddy though.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

You really have so much going on , sorry about your brother, and di, you try and take care of yourself, not easy , thinking of you.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Sending you and your family some good thoughts. Hoping there is another explanation.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh I am praying that the vet is wrong..............I'm so sorry that this is happening to Di. I hate how this disease seems to be taking so many of dogs.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so very sorry...I hope you get another outcome!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am praying that your vet is wrong.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so very sorry-I hope the vet is wrong.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending good thoughts & prayers to you, Di & your brother. What a tough time you are having.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Good thoughts and prayers being sent out to you and Di.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry to read that your vet thinks Di has hemangiosarcoma--I hope she is wrong. This is just so sad.  Please keep us posted on the ultrasound results. 

Barkley had severe hip dysplasia. When he collapsed I worried he might not have an easy recovery from a splenectomy with his hips--but his surgeon told me I would be shocked at how fast dogs recover from splenectomies. He was right and Barkley never had any difficulties with mobility while he recovered from the surgery--he even surprised us by breaking down barriers at the bottom of the stairs and climbing before he was supposed to do so. I just wanted to relay that to you in case Di's hip condition was the sole reason you weren't considering the surgery. The sonogram will give you some good ideas on how large the spleen is and if other organs might possibly be affected.

Please give Di a big hug and keep us posted. You all will be in my prayers and thoughts. I'm sorry your family situation is stressed right now too. It does seem these things occur in multiples.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm hoping Di falls in that 20% and it's something simple and easy to treat.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My prayers are with Di , your brother, and your family. I hope it's nothing serious too.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry about your brother and Di's illness. Praying for all of you.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Praying that results come back with good news. Thinking of your whole family xxxxxxxx


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Princess Di*

Princess Di

I am so very sorry to hear about your brother and DI.
I will be praying for all of you.

Please let us know what vet says.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for all the sorrows in your life. I'll keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.

I don't live far from your brother and mother. If there is anything I can do, please let me know.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> I am so sorry to read that your vet thinks Di has hemangiosarcoma--I hope she is wrong. This is just so sad.  Please keep us posted on the ultrasound results.
> 
> Barkley had severe hip dysplasia. When he collapsed I worried he might not have an easy recovery from a splenectomy with his hips--but his surgeon told me I would be shocked at how fast dogs recover from splenectomies. He was right and Barkley never had any difficulties with mobility while he recovered from the surgery--he even surprised us by breaking down barriers at the bottom of the stairs and climbing before he was supposed to do so. I just wanted to relay that to you in case Di's hip condition was the sole reason you weren't considering the surgery. The sonogram will give you some good ideas on how large the spleen is and if other organs might possibly be affected.
> 
> Please give Di a big hug and keep us posted. You all will be in my prayers and thoughts. I'm sorry your family situation is stressed right now too. It does seem these things occur in multiples.


This is so very good to know!! Thanks so much for letting us know about Barkley's hips and outcome and the sonogram and prayers!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> I am so sorry for all the sorrows in your life. I'll keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> I don't live far from your brother and mother. If there is anything I can do, please let me know.


Thanks so much for your offer. But, my sister is with them until we get there. Really were getting through this until we heard this about Di. Just wanted to say that you are such a very kind person and I do appreciate your kindness.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the good wishes and prayers. We will definitely take all of them that can be said. We've actually been extremely blessed in our family and goldens until now with this awful disease. We were trying to take it in stride and getting through it until this with Di happened. Am praying so hard that it isn't Hemangio or a tumor. The vet is pretty matter of fact though. Last night we slept with her and loved on her most of the night. We had been so careful with her diet before. She had a steak (lean) baked potato last night. I'm going to try to do some packing while she is at the vet, because the boxes the past few weeks have made her nervous and I don't think we will have the strength to pack after we get the news.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I am sorry to hear this about Di. I send strength to you, your brother and mom.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry - for everything you're going through right now. Best thoughts to you, your brother, your mom, and your dear Di. What a difficult time for you. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I am going to hope really hard it is not what the vet thinks too. I will keep you and your family in my thoughts. You don't need this right now that is for sure. 

Jo Ellen had a scare with her dog recently. The vet thought it might be oral osteosarcoma, which is how I lost Maxine. It came back not being cancer at all. I hope we can keep those vibes going! 

{{hugs}} It is not a fun place for you to be right now.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry about what you're going through with your brother and Di. This amount of worry and pain should not be on anyones plate. I'm keeping good thoughts for Di's test results.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, I pray it isn't this dreadful disease. You know, vets don't know everything. I pray, oh I pray it's something easily treated.

I am so sorry for all that's going on in your lives right now. I'll be praying for you, your family and Di.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so sorry, prayers to you, your family and Di.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear of everything you are going through right now, and to hear of Di's possible diagnosis. I pray that it will turn out to be something else.
Sending hugs.


----------



## sarahdove (Feb 27, 2011)

*You are in my thoughts and prayers. HUGS*


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is the saddest potential news, and I just send a thousand wishes that it is something else.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I am so sorry to read about all the hardship of late! That is a lot to have on your plate at any one time. 

I am praying that your lovely Di does not have this terrible cancer. There is far too much sadness on the forum of late! 

Hoping for a good prognosis. Wishing you all the best in this difficult time,

Kim


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh no  I pray to God Di is not afflicted with hemangio...
You and your entire family is in my thoughts during this difficult time. Stay Strong!!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Just checking in on you and Di to see if you have heard anything.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

We don't know yet. The Vet Tech called and asked if they could push our 2:30 consult to 3:30 so that they will have more time with us. Just hoping that might mean that we have more options, but don't know yet if it is good or bad. Once we know and have absorbed it, I'll definitely post here. We are just trying our best to stay level headed. We have so much we have to get done in the next couple of weeks. Some how we will get through it. Really, we (our family and kids) have been extremely fortunate up until now. We are trying to remember that with what we have in front of us right now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PrincessDi*

PrincessDi

Praying for Di and all of you. You are right, you will get through all of this somehow. Lots of prayers coming to you from this forum.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope the vet visit went well and you got some good news. You have a ton on your plates right now, so I wish you strength to get through these trying times.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So the ultrasound showed a very enlarged spleen with a very large growth coming off it. It looks like she has a blood clot on the spleen, where it had probably ruptured and then clotted. Her kidneys looked good, but her organs were pushed to the other side because of the enlarged spleen and tumor. She did an Xray to see if she could see anything suspect on her lungs and liver and could not. She suspects there probably is Mets with the amount of blood, but wouldn't know until they operated if we opted. She also went over the Xrays of Di's hips as well. She also did a more detailed blood panel that she is sending out and said she would review the results with us Monday. We are supposed to drive 2700 miles the end of June from Washington to South Carolina. We haven't made a decision, but are really leaning toward not putting her through this. Her belly is very distended and it is making it very akward for her to manuever with her hip. She had lean steak and 1/2 a baked potato tonight for dinner. Watching her enjoy it was the only good part of the day. I'm a mess, but my husband is even worse. She is very much Daddy's girl. Very hard.....


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

She sure is a beautiful girl.
I sure don't want to push you towards anything, but Copper had his spleen, a stomach tumor and an abdominal lipoma removed when he was 10 - 12. They said 12, I said 10 since i wanted him to be younger. He did fantastic and was going on 3 mile trail rides 2.5 weeks later. We had an ultrasound of his heart to make sure there were no tumors there before his surgery and his tumor had not ruptured so it is no where near the same. He also had no joint problems at that time.
But, older dogs can successfully have their spleen removed and do well. I had my boy for 20 months after.

You are all in my thoughts and prayers. I am so very sorry you are having so many troubles in your life right now.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear about your sweet girl, Di. Whatever your decision is, I'm sure it will be the right one for her. I'll keep you and her in my thoughts.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm so very sorry. Believe me when I say that I feel your pain right now, unfortunately. I'm so sorry. **** cancer to hell. Sorry all - I am just so angry.

I will include you, your husband, and your sweet girl in my prayers.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am so very sorry. I wish I could give you and your husband a big hug right now.

Copper's Mom gives me great hope. I know you will make the right decision for Di. Your account of watching her eat her steak made me smile.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I very, very much agree with your statements, and feel your anger. It's a terrible, terrible illness.
I'm sending prayers to both your families and of course doggies! Stay strong! I know this is a difficult time but you will know what the right decision is! Big hugs to both families and doggies!



Sophie_Mom said:


> I'm so very sorry. Believe me when I say that I feel your pain right now, unfortunately. I'm so sorry. **** cancer to hell. Sorry all - I am just so angry.
> 
> I will include you, your husband, and your sweet girl in my prayers.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Sophie_Mom said:


> I'm so very sorry. Believe me when I say that I feel your pain right now, unfortunately. I'm so sorry. **** cancer to hell. Sorry all - I am just so angry.
> 
> I will include you, your husband, and your sweet girl in my prayers.


You're all in our prayers as well. I'm so sorry that all you're going through as well! We have been so fortunate until now with cancer. We've watched it devestate so many people and fur kids. But, we have a double dose now with my brother and Di. I definitely concur **** cancer to hell! It's ok to be angry!!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I have been checking back hoping for good news. I am so sorry Di and your family are going thru this.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I can't believe I'm reading about another case of this terrible disease. Keeping you and Di and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am just catching this post tonight. I am so sorry to hear about Di and your brother. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I as well as many others here know how you feel. I fought a hemangio with my Abby. Cancer sucks!!! Good luck in whatever you decide to be the best thing to do for Di.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I too am just catching this thread tonight. I think I have an natural aversion to cancer threads. My thoughts are with you in the difficult days ahead. Please continue to keep us posted.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Maddie's_Mom said:


> I can't believe I'm reading about another case of this terrible disease. Keeping you and Di and your family in my thoughts.


I very much agree!! I've read so many cases of this disease and I believe I posted about 2 weeks ago that there is so many cases particularly of Hemangio that it's so scary. Never thought that 1 week later my jaw would drop when the vet said "did you notice that Di's abdomen is very distended?". 

We're still kind of reeling.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just wanted to again thank everyone so much for your prayers and moral support. We're sort of back and forth trying to absorb this and trying to think it out. I know that the 2 vets both sounded like they really felt that they would find more in surgery. The spleen was so enlarged and the tumor so big. They felt there was probably quite alot of blood and probably many mets in other organs. I have to try to let the decision go tonight. And hope that both my husband and i have a more sound mind to be able to direct us.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

SandyK said:


> I am just catching this post tonight. I am so sorry to hear about Di and your brother. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I as well as many others here know how you feel. I fought a hemangio with my Abby. Cancer sucks!!! Good luck in whatever you decide to be the best thing to do for Di.


I know that I read your post about Abby, but couldn't find a thread that you started about it. I've read so many about this terrible disease!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I also had a 12 year old Golden with a tumor on her spleen, it ruptured so we had no choice but to do the surgery . We did have her lungs x-rayed before the operation and they were clear. It turned out to be a hematoma, not cancer and she lived for almost 3 more years. My vet told me 1/3 of the spleens he removes are not cancerous, so there may be a chance for you girl.You could let them go in a take a look, if there were more tumors, you could let her go while she was still under. That was our plan with Kay Cee. I am so sorry you have so much going on right now, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PrincessDi*

PrincessDi

Praying for DI and for you.
We lost our Snobear to hemangiosarcoma March 27, 2010.
The vet thought our Smooch had hemangiosarcoma or lymphoma, too.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so late on reading this post too but I wanted to say I am sorry to hear of Di's health issues. Please keep us posted on her condition.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> *You could let them go in a take a look, if there were more tumors, you could let her go while she was still under.* That was our plan with Kay Cee. I am so sorry you have so much going on right now, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


That's what we did when our first Golden became ill and the vet discovered a grossly enlarged spleen. We were told he needed the exploratory surgery no matter what because any tumor in the spleen needed prompt removal. Unfortunately he wasn't one of the lucky ones because the surgeon found the cancer was everywhere and we let him go without waking him up. Whatever you decide, surgery or not, it's living nightmare. My heart goes out to you and your husband as you face making these decisions for Di. I'm so sorry.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so sorry and know what you are going thru. I lost tess 3 weeks ago yesterday, from hemangio. and a friend just had her labrador diagnosed yesterday with hemangio. I hate this disease. Prayers to you and your husband and of course your beloved Di.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, I'm so sorry...not another dog so very, very sick...I almost dread coming on the Forum the last few days...I will keep you, your husband and of course Di in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this news. I will keep you and your entire family in my thoughts and prayers through this very difficult time all of you are facing. Sending you prayers for strength, courage and wisdom for the decision you are faced wtih and prayers for a safe journey to SC.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> I also had a 12 year old Golden with a tumor on her spleen, it ruptured so we had no choice but to do the surgery . We did have her lungs x-rayed before the operation and they were clear. It turned out to be a hematoma, not cancer and she lived for almost 3 more years. My vet told me 1/3 of the spleens he removes are not cancerous, so there may be a chance for you girl.You could let them go in a take a look, if there were more tumors, you could let her go while she was still under. That was our plan with Kay Cee. I am so sorry you have so much going on right now, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


Thanks so much for letting us know about your Kay Cee and I'm so glad that it turned out so that you had more than 3 more years. We are still considering it, but the vet went over the xray of her hips and said they are very bad and there was significant remodeling of the bones with arthritis scar tissue. We are having to think about the whole thing as well as that having to move is also taking every cent that we have. She won't be able to do hydrotherapy for a while with this. Without her being able to do the hydro theraph for a while and laying in the car for a 2700 mile ride would be difficult for her. We had been doing the hydrotherapy 3 times a week to get ready for the trip. Just very torn right now with everything going on. Has been a real roller coaster for the past 2 months with my brother as well.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry about all that you're going through. I lost my Daisy to hemangio almost a year ago when she was 6. Th only advice I can give you is to decide as soon as possible what you are going to do. Daisy had a tumor on the outside that started bleeding the night before she was going to have surgery to remove it and then she threw up blood so we knew it had spread before the vet told us. We had to rush her to the vet and she took some xray and confirmed it had spread and we put her to sleep. I wish it didn't happen that way and wish we could have just taken her in and had everthing be calm. It sounds like Di's spleen has a good chance of rupture and I wouldn't want you or her to have to go through that. I'll say a prayer for all of you.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Thinking of you and your family...so sorry you are going through this =(


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

DaisyGolden said:


> I'm so sorry about all that you're going through. I lost my Daisy to hemangio almost a year ago when she was 6. Th only advice I can give you is to decide as soon as possible what you are going to do. Daisy had a tumor on the outside that started bleeding the night before she was going to have surgery to remove it and then she threw up blood so we knew it had spread before the vet told us. We had to rush her to the vet and she took some xray and confirmed it had spread and we put her to sleep. I wish it didn't happen that way and wish we could have just taken her in and had everthing be calm. It sounds like Di's spleen has a good chance of rupture and I wouldn't want you or her to have to go through that. I'll say a prayer for all of you.


I'm so sorry about your Daisy. Six is so very young. Was this hemangio? Did she act any differently when this happened? Di just ate a good breakfast. We've been checking her gums every hour and will not leave her alone for a moment. My husband just went out to give a bid, and I'm not even leaving the room with her for anything. We both slept on the floor with her all night. At least when we could sleep.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Our Snobear*

Our Snobear became ill literally overnight, he was 10 years old and so healthy! The vet did xray and ultrasound, and took some fluid from his abdomen. It was blood and they thought the tumor had ruptured. We had the exploratory surgery done on Snobear and they found a large tumor on one lobe of the liver and spots on the other lobe. The vets felt it was 90% chance it was cancerous and we didn't want them to take a biopsy, sew him up and as the vet said you will be back here in 2 wks. left with the same decision. Snobear had hemangio. The vet wheeled Snobear in to us while he was still under anesthesia so we could hold him tight while we said goodbye.

I am so very sorry you are going through this.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Our Snobear became ill literally overnight, he was 10 years old and so healthy! The vet did xray and ultrasound, and took some fluid from his abdomen. It was blood and they thought the tumor had ruptured. We had the exploratory surgery done on Snobear and they found a large tumor on one lobe of the liver and spots on the other lobe. The vets felt it was 90% chance it was cancerous and we didn't want them to take a biopsy, sew him up and as the vet said you will be back here in 2 wks. left with the same decision. Snobear had hemangio. The vet wheeled Snobear in to us while he was still under anesthesia so we could hold him tight while we said goodbye.
> 
> I am so very sorry you are going through this.


we asked the vet if she could extract some of the fluid and she said that they were afraid to do that and puncture the tumor that it could cause it to rupture. Also the fluid in her abdomen is obscuring the view of her organs. Apparently there is alot of fluid.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PrincesDi*

PrincessDI

It makes sense what your vet said that it could rupture.

When they did the exploratory surgery on Snobear they said there was so much blood in there, that they couldn't believe he was so alert and walking when we brought him to the vet's office. 

Thinking and praying for Di and you every single minute. Is she breathing ok and are her gums pink?


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes it was hemagio but Daisy had a tumour that grew large very fast on her hip and the vet thought we could remove it but by the night before she was to have surgery the tumour started bleeding very badly and we called the vet to tell her we were bringing Daisy in and then I gave Daisy a little water and she threw up alot of blood. The vet said that the tumour on her hip could have been a secondary tumour that spread from one inside her or it could have been the other way around she wasn't sure and I wasn't going to put Daisy though more tests to find out. We didn't know she had any cancer other than on her hip until she threw up blood because the vet didn't see anything on the xray but when I told her what happed she said it was most likely in her spleen or somewhere else inside her and that's why she threw up the blood. When she did an xray when we brought Daisy in the hip tumour had spread down her leg and she would have lost her leg to remove it but that wouldn't take care of the cancer inside her anyway so we decided to let her go. Daisy never really did act any different except she was less interested in food and I would assume that was because she had tumours pressing on her tummy. The fact that Di is eating is a good sign and checking her gums is a good idea. I don't mean to scare you or anything, but I just wish that we had been able to say goodbye to Daisy and have everything be calm and not have to try and lift her into the car and rush her to the vet at five in the morning when she was so sick. Daisy went from walking around and wanting to play too not being able to get up in like an hours time. It just happened so fast and I wouldn't want that to happen to you. I pray that Di has a better outcome than Daisy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Free fluid in the abdomen isn't a good sign. I'm so sorry.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> PrincessDI
> 
> It makes sense what your vet said that it could rupture.
> 
> ...


Yes her breathing is good. Her gums are a good shade of pink. She gobbled her breakfast this morning. She is taking a nap with her teddybears right now.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

DaisyGolden said:


> Yes it was hemagio but Daisy had a tumour that grew large very fast on her hip and the vet thought we could remove it but by the night before she was to have surgery the tumour started bleeding very badly and we called the vet to tell her we were bringing Daisy in and then I gave Daisy a little water and she threw up alot of blood. The vet said that the tumour on her hip could have been a secondary tumour that spread from one inside her or it could have been the other way around she wasn't sure and I wasn't going to put Daisy though more tests to find out. We didn't know she had any cancer other than on her hip until she threw up blood because the vet didn't see anything on the xray but when I told her what happed she said it was most likely in her spleen or somewhere else inside her and that's why she threw up the blood. When she did an xray when we brought Daisy in the hip tumour had spread down her leg and she would have lost her leg to remove it but that wouldn't take care of the cancer inside her anyway so we decided to let her go. Daisy never really did act any different except she was less interested in food and I would assume that was because she had tumours pressing on her tummy. The fact that Di is eating is a good sign and checking her gums is a good idea. I don't mean to scare you or anything, but I just wish that we had been able to say goodbye to Daisy and have everything be calm and not have to try and lift her into the car and rush her to the vet at five in the morning when she was so sick. Daisy went from walking around and wanting to play too not being able to get up in like an hours time. It just happened so fast and I wouldn't want that to happen to you. I pray that Di has a better outcome than Daisy.


I'm so very sorry about your Daisy. I know that had to be absolutely terrifying. I'm trying to trust our vet. She has been amazing with our kids. I've had specialists that have commented on that nothing ever gets past her. I think she was really leaning toward not operating and setting her free, but after taking the xray of her chest she said she wanted to send this blood panel off and have another consultation with us. Their office is 15 minutes away. I also printed a mapquest of the ER that has multiple specialists on duty 24/7. Thanks so much for your prayers


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Free fluid in the abdomen isn't a good sign. I'm so sorry.


 yes I know. her previous blood test showed that she is rebuilding the baby blood cells though. We are watching her very closely.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I am so, so sorry. Your Di looks exactly like my Casey, she had a tumor on her spleen/abdomen as well. We are pretty sure it was the same awful disease. I can't tell you how sorry I am that you are going through this, I don't understand why so many of our pets get this cancer. Every day it seems that someone else is going through the same awful thing. I was scared to death that Casey's was going to rupture, I didn't leave her side for 4 days. All I can say is that you will know what to do and it will be the right thing to do no matter what it is. We did not do surgery on her because of other complications going on and we did not want her to suffer. You will know what is right, us moms and dads do.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PrincessDi*

PrincessDi

I am glad her breathing is ok and her gums are pink and I know you will keep a watchful eye on her. I slept downstairs with Smooch-I think she liked that.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

My sincerest condolences. I too have a difficult time reading the cancer threads, it reminds me of my own animals mortality and that scares me to death. She's sounds like she's making a turn for the better, so lets hope that she can rally and pull through.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Just wanted to let you know that Kay Cee came through her surgery very well and was up swimming at the lake within a month. On the other hand when our 15 year old, Cedar had a tumor on her spleen, we didn't even try. Even if it wasn't cancer, no one thought she would survive the surgery. Listen to your heart, it will tell you what is right. My thoughts and prayers are with you. I have lit a candle for Di.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

PrincessDi said:


> yes I know. her previous blood test showed that she is rebuilding the baby blood cells though. We are watching her very closely.


That's good and it's good her gums are pink. Did you vet mention keeping some Yunan Paiyao (Yunan Baiyao) on hand? It helped us stem some bleeding in the end. It was used by the Viet Cong to stop bleeding during the war and its finding its way into mainstream veterinary medicine these days (though we got ours through our holistic acupuncture vet). Here is something from CSU Vet School's website about it (with pros and cons):

View attachment YunnanPaiyao111206.pdf


You can order it online if you can't find it locally.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

While I am so glad she's eating and her gums remain pink & moist, I am so sorry to read the recent updates knowing that there is so much fluid in her stomach and such a large growth on her spleen.

This must be agonizing for you. 

I hope you and your husband find some clarity in all of this. I know it is so very hard. You second guess yourself all the time. 

Sending you lots of virtual hugs. And lots of kisses for Di.

All the best, 
Kim


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> Just wanted to let you know that Kay Cee came through her surgery very well and was up swimming at the lake within a month. On the other hand when our 15 year old, Cedar had a tumor on her spleen, we didn't even try. Even if it wasn't cancer, no one thought she would survive the surgery. Listen to your heart, it will tell you what is right. My thoughts and prayers are with you. I have lit a candle for Di.


Thank you so much for your thoughts and prayers and lighting a candle for our girl.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> That's good and it's good her gums are pink. Did you vet mention keeping some Yunan Paiyao (Yunan Baiyao) on hand? It helped us stem some bleeding in the end. It was used by the Viet Cong to stop bleeding during the war and its finding its way into mainstream veterinary medicine these days (though we got ours through our holistic acupuncture vet). Here is something from CSU Vet School's website about it (with pros and cons):
> 
> View attachment 96275
> 
> ...


That is very interesting. I will look into this and ask the vet. thanks so much.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Katie and Paddy's Mum said:


> While I am so glad she's eating and her gums remain pink & moist, I am so sorry to read the recent updates knowing that there is so much fluid in her stomach and such a large growth on her spleen.
> 
> This must be agonizing for you.
> 
> ...


Kim, thanks so much. Yes, we are just trying to decide what is best for Di. 

Really can't express how much it means to have so much support, prayers and thoughts for Di from all of the members of this amazing forum. It really does help. Thanks so much.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

*A question if anyone knows??*

When we are checking Di's gums, is this shock that we are checking for? We just starting to check her pulse and heart rate every now and then. If she is in trouble, would this change before her gums? It has been running between 70-76 per minute. I know when I looked it up it said that it can range from 60-160.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PrincessDi*

PrincessDi

I am definitely not a Doctor so don't take my word as gospel, but I think pale gums can indicate dehydration and also internal bleeding.
I would ask the vet what to look for.

http://www.google.com/search?source...US370US370&q=What+do+pale+gums+in+a+dog+mean?


----------



## lyssa (Mar 1, 2011)

A sudden change to pale gums would suggest sudden massive internal bleeding (in this case), that is what you are looking for in the context of a rupture. By pale I mean still pink but a ****** almost see through unhealthy pink, you will know it if you see it.

If you do want to test for hydration, it is best to take a small fold of skin between finger and thumb about half way down your dogs back and gently lift it up. If it settles back immediately into place with no sign that you had just lifted the skin up, the dog is well hydrated (bit hard to see for extra furry dogs, you can do it elsewhere). You can do the same thing to yourself on your arm or even better the back of your hand, a small pinch of skin and let go - if there is any delay in the skin returning to completely flat then your hydration isn't the greatest. When someone or a dog is so sick, hydration isn't a bad thing to keep track of. Sometimes if they have had a sudden change of condition they may stop drinking and starting panting, so would start to dehydrate. IV fluids may be needed aside from all the other considerations if there had indeed been a sudden change in condition.

I too am keeping Di in my thoughts.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry! I don't know what else to say - I just feel so bad for all of you. Beautiful, sweet Di.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

lyssa said:


> A sudden change to pale gums would suggest sudden massive internal bleeding (in this case), that is what you are looking for in the context of a rupture. By pale I mean still pink but a ****** almost see through unhealthy pink, you will know it if you see it.
> 
> If you do want to test for hydration, it is best to take a small fold of skin between finger and thumb about half way down your dogs back and gently lift it up. If it settles back immediately into place with no sign that you had just lifted the skin up, the dog is well hydrated (bit hard to see for extra furry dogs, you can do it elsewhere). You can do the same thing to yourself on your arm or even better the back of your hand, a small pinch of skin and let go - if there is any delay in the skin returning to completely flat then your hydration isn't the greatest. When someone or a dog is so sick, hydration isn't a bad thing to keep track of. Sometimes if they have had a sudden change of condition they may stop drinking and starting panting, so would start to dehydrate. IV fluids may be needed aside from all the other considerations if there had indeed been a sudden change in condition.
> 
> I too am keeping Di in my thoughts.


Thanks so much, this is very helpful. My vet had told us to look for pale gums, but didn't not think to ask her. She has been in surgery most of the day and hated to call and ask her.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I have somehow missed this thread before, and my heart goes out to you and your family now as I have read through the thread. You have so much to handle now.

About 5 years ago, an ultrasound showed that my Charlie had an enlarged spleen. The doctor who performed the ultrasound said, "That needs to come out TODAY!" It was the next day before we could arrange the surgery, and we were lucky. The biopsy of Charlie's spleen did not show any sign of malignancy. He has lived a full, happy, and mostly healthy life for the years after that, until the complications of old age set in. My point is simply that a splenectomy can have a happy outcome.

Only you and your family can decide what is right for you now. It is clear that any decision you make will be guided by love for Di.

Holding Di and your family in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

I am so sorry and wish you strength and peace in your decision. Di is a beautiful girl, and the photo of her with your husband is very special. I usually steer away from these threads too. God bless you all,


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying for you.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

GoldensGirl said:


> I have somehow missed this thread before, and my heart goes out to you and your family now as I have read through the thread. You have so much to handle now.
> 
> About 5 years ago, an ultrasound showed that my Charlie had an enlarged spleen. The doctor who performed the ultrasound said, "That needs to come out TODAY!" It was the next day before we could arrange the surgery, and we were lucky. The biopsy of Charlie's spleen did not show any sign of malignancy. He has lived a full, happy, and mostly healthy life for the years after that, until the complications of old age set in. My point is simply that a splenectomy can have a happy outcome.
> 
> ...


Lucy, Thank you so much for telling me about your Charlie. I'm so glad that you had a good outcome. Thanks also for your thoughts and prayers. We'll take every prayer that we can get.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Waggily Tail said:


> I am so sorry and wish you strength and peace in your decision. Di is a beautiful girl, and the photo of her with your husband is very special. I usually steer away from these threads too. God bless you all,


Thanks so much. As much as I love her, she is definitely Daddy's little girl. I don't blame you for steering cleer.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Savor the time you have with her and indulge her every whim. You won't regret it. Good thoughts for good days heading your way. Please keep us posted as to how she is doing.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Still hoping that they will be able to do a surgery and give you more, quality time with your girl. I'm so sorry. I'm heartened by the fact that she is eating and seems comfortable.

Thinking of you both..


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

PrincessDi said:


> I know that I read your post about Abby, but couldn't find a thread that you started about it. I've read so many about this terrible disease!


I didn't start a thread about Abby. Just posted to someone's thread about their cancer fight. I just recently joined this form and have already seen too many babies fighting this horrible disease. We found Abby's tumor by u/s looking at her bladder. I didn't want to do surgery when we first saw tumor. Abby was my medical child anyway and I knew it would be a hemangio. For 2+ years we monitored with u/s every 3 mo. In Feb 2010 it was so large we operated before it burst. Surgeon only gave Abby 1 week after removal. She survived for 5 weeks. I was very upset with Specialty Center where she got her surgery. After 2 days there I brought her home limping. All 4 paws were infected from where they put IV's in. Thank God for our vet!! She came to my house examined Abby and we started treatment. Glad to hear you are happy with your vet. Trust in what she or he says. As for mine she knew me and Abby well enough that she didn't sugar coat anything along the last part of our journey together. She was incredible for my husband and I and of course Abby. She came to the house when it was time and we all cried. Use your vet to be your rock if you have a good relationship they don't mind!!! Think of you daily and lots of prayers for you, your family and Di!!! Going to light a candle for her now. Will watch for updates.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

SandyK said:


> I didn't start a thread about Abby. Just posted to someone's thread about their cancer fight. I just recently joined this form and have already seen too many babies fighting this horrible disease. We found Abby's tumor by u/s looking at her bladder. I didn't want to do surgery when we first saw tumor. Abby was my medical child anyway and I knew it would be a hemangio. For 2+ years we monitored with u/s every 3 mo. In Feb 2010 it was so large we operated before it burst. Surgeon only gave Abby 1 week after removal. She survived for 5 weeks. I was very upset with Specialty Center where she got her surgery. After 2 days there I brought her home limping. All 4 paws were infected from where they put IV's in. Thank God for our vet!! She came to my house examined Abby and we started treatment. Glad to hear you are happy with your vet. Trust in what she or he says. As for mine she knew me and Abby well enough that she didn't sugar coat anything along the last part of our journey together. She was incredible for my husband and I and of course Abby. She came to the house when it was time and we all cried. Use your vet to be your rock if you have a good relationship they don't mind!!! Think of you daily and lots of prayers for you, your family and Di!!! Going to light a candle for her now. Will watch for updates.


I'm so sorry about your Abby! That makes me mad for you that SC put her through the infected paws on top of what she went through. Thanks so much for lighting a candle for Di and your prayers.


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

I just found your thread about your lovely girl Di. I'm so sorry to hear your news about Di as well as all the terribly difficult circumstances y'all are dealing with. I still remember your kind and thoughtful post when I came here and wrote about my darling girl Annabel who left my side. I also love the photos of your beautiful Di on the shore with your husband. While we lived in Seattle (Denny Blaine area) my physician at FHCRC told me no matter what the weather was like (it was January and I was quite weak) to get out with Annabel everyday and take her for a walk that it would be good for both of us and it was. Later when we returned home (finally!) I found out Annabel had a meningioma. We had some wonderful support from Vets here in MT (and I learned a lot of signs to check and look for), but even after taking Annabel to WSU & others I still wrote to my hem who always took the time to offer her wisdom, knowledge and support (she lost her dog in 2009)...not only is she an amazing MD but she understood. Di is blessed to have owners that love her so much! I will keep Di and y'all in my thoughts and prayers. Big hug to you! Bunches of kisses and hugs to Di!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

LovelyGold said:


> I just found your thread about your lovely girl Di. I'm so sorry to hear your news about Di as well as all the terribly difficult circumstances y'all are dealing with. I still remember your kind and thoughtful post when I came here and wrote about my darling girl Annabel who left my side. I also love the photos of your beautiful Di on the shore with your husband. While we lived in Seattle (Denny Blaine area) my physician at FHCRC told me no matter what the weather was like (it was January and I was quite weak) to get out with Annabel everyday and take her for a walk that it would be good for both of us and it was. Later when we returned home (finally!) I found out Annabel had a meningioma. We had some wonderful support from Vets here in MT (and I learned a lot of signs to check and look for), but even after taking Annabel to WSU & others I still wrote to my hem who always took the time to offer her wisdom, knowledge and support (she lost her dog in 2009)...not only is she an amazing MD but she understood. Di is blessed to have owners that love her so much! I will keep Di and y'all in my thoughts and prayers. Big hug to you! Bunches of kisses and hugs to Di!!


Yes, I remember your posts for beautiful Annabel. I'm so very sorry that you lost your girl. How are you doing? I know it is so difficult to loose them. Thanks so much for your post and sending prayers and kisses for Di. We are very sad to leave this beautiful state. Di and Max have loved it here since we moved almost 6 years ago. Di was very blessed to work with a very compassionate and excellent hydrotherapist as well. She cried when I gave her the news. We have met so many compassionate people on this forum and am sure that it will be a source of comfort in the difficult days ahead.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Your family and Di will certainly be in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thinking of you all early this morning and praying you have a good day today.

On the gum checking--if your vet and you decide to do the Yunnan Paiyao with Di, there is a red pill in the pack that is designated as the emergency pill. If you see the whitish gums indicating a bleeding episode, you are supposed to give the dog the emergency pill to stop the bleed. Many hemangio dogs have small bleeds that resolve after a day or so. The dog may become lethargic and not want to eat during the bleeding episode, only to recover and rebound after the bleeding stops. It's all so confusing.. 

We didn't have any interim internal bleeding episodes with Barkley, so it doesn't always happen that way. We decided to just check his gums twice a day (to keep ourselves from constant panic) and our plan was to take him to the vet if we saw any discoloration, for a hct recheck. By the time his hemangio advanced we saw actual nosebleeding--hard to miss.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just checking in to say that you and Di are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Thinking of you all early this morning and praying you have a good day today.
> 
> On the gum checking--if your vet and you decide to do the Yunnan Paiyao with Di, there is a red pill in the pack that is designated as the emergency pill. If you see the whitish gums indicating a bleeding episode, you are supposed to give the dog the emergency pill to stop the bleed. Many hemangio dogs have small bleeds that resolve after a day or so. The dog may become lethargic and not want to eat during the bleeding episode, only to recover and rebound after the bleeding stops. It's all so confusing..
> 
> We didn't have any interim internal bleeding episodes with Barkley, so it doesn't always happen that way. We decided to just check his gums twice a day (to keep ourselves from constant panic) and our plan was to take him to the vet if we saw any discoloration, for a hct recheck. By the time his hemangio advanced we saw actual nosebleeding--hard to miss.


Thanks so much for all of this information. We've been checking about every 2 hours. Slept on the floor with her again last night. Actually, I did check into the herb and found some of the information scary. Couldn't get our regular vet yesterday cause she had about 5 surgeries. The owner/vet of the clinic was concerned about the regulation and inability to regulate quality being from China. Please know that we do appreciate bringing it to our attention. You are always so knowledgeable about so many things. I follow your posts very frequently. You are always so good about sharing very valuable information and being very supportive of so many people on this board. So know that you are appreciated!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> just checking in to say that you and Di are in my thoughts and prayers.


Thanks so much. Di had a good day yesterday and last night. Can't remember if I already posted this, but she had tri-tip grilled by Daddy and a 1/2 baked potato last night for dinner. My husband had to go out yesterday morning to give a few bids, but was home by 1:00 and spent the rest of the day laying on the floor snuggling with his girl. How is Toby this morning?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

PrincessDi said:


> Thanks so much for all of this information. We've been checking about every 2 hours. Slept on the floor with her again last night. Actually, I did check into the herb and found some of the information scary. Couldn't get our regular vet yesterday cause she had about 5 surgeries. The owner/vet of the clinic was concerned about the regulation and inability to regulate quality being from China. Please know that we do appreciate bringing it to our attention. You are always so knowledgeable about so many things. I follow your posts very frequently. You are always so good about sharing very valuable information and being very supportive of so many people on this board. So know that you are appreciated!


Thanks for your kind words and I totally understand your concerns--we had them ourselves and actually held back on it until the bitter end. It (temporarily) worked for us, but yes, being made in China gives one reason to seriously pause and think about it. I only wish there were successful clinical studies on it and it was manufactured here in the US.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Di*

Glad to hear that Di had a good day yesterday and last night.
That dinner sounds delicious.

I used to sleep downstairs with Smooch, when she wasn't well those last two weeks. It is one of my fondest memories.

Maybe Di would like some Frosty Paws, (doggie ice cream, next to people ice cream) at the Jewel.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

You are not alone. We are doing the same thing with General not leaving his side. Prayers to you.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thinking of you and Di. Glad to hear she had a good night. Hope you have many many more happy days with your girl. Keeping you in our prayers. Hugs


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm glad you are finding ways to spoil your girl and spend precious time with her. My thoughts continue to be with Di and your family.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Glad to hear that Di had a good day yesterday and last night.
> That dinner sounds delicious.
> 
> I used to sleep downstairs with Smooch, when she wasn't well those last two weeks. It is one of my fondest memories.
> ...


 
I didn't realize that there are a few stores here that carry it. I'll have my husband pick some up if it is on his way home this afternoon. Thanks so much for the idea. Had read about this on one of the other threads, but didn't realize it was carried in a grocery or specialty store. Thanks for the prayers,


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Nath said:


> You are not alone. We are doing the same thing with General not leaving his side. Prayers to you.


I felt very bad that I did not see your thread about General until later in the day. My heart breaks for you!!! We've been trying to spend as much time with her as possible and haven't really been reading any of the other posts. SORRY!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PrincessDi*

PrincessDi

If your husband can find it I think Di will like it. 
We don't blame you for spending every special moment with your girl.
Give her some big hugs and kisses!!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Thinking of you today. Hope Di is having a good day!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am thinking of Di today! Hope she is having a good day.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Di had a pretty good day today. Daddy didn't get home until around 3:30, but they have been inseperable since then. I've taken a few pictures and will try to post them later in the evening when we tuck her in. Thanks so much again for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

PrincessDi said:


> Di had a pretty good day today. Daddy didn't get home until around 3:30, but they have been inseperable since then. I've taken a few pictures and will try to post them later in the evening when we tuck her in. Thanks so much again for your thoughts and prayers.


I'm so happy to read this. It sounds like you are making sure she is very happy and loved. We're all sending you best wishes for continued good days.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PrincessDi*

PrincessDI

Get a good nights sleep and kisses to Di!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Thinking of you and Di...


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

Wonderful to hear as Haleigh would say about all the "huggins and lovins" with your beautiful, darling girl Di. Snuggling and lying next to your most precious girl are the best!...special treats and meals too of course! So glad y'all had a lovely day! Know you're in the thoughts & prayers of people from Seattle to NC and many! kind, caring people everywhere! Big hug to you and bunches and bunches of kisses and hugs to Di!!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I hope that Di is doing well today. I'm really happy to see she had a good day yesterday. I'll keep praying for her and you. Lots of hugs to both of you.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

DaisyGolden said:


> I hope that Di is doing well today. I'm really happy to see she had a good day yesterday. I'll keep praying for her and you. Lots of hugs to both of you.


She had a good night. Seems like she is doing ok today. We are going to take her down to the beach this afternoon when the tide is down. We aren't going to let her do very much, but she's always loved going down there. The vet had cautioned about letting her do anything exerting.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Meant to mention yesterday, that my husband did get some Frosty Paws at the store on the way home last night. So Di enjoyed that for desert last night. Had no idea they were available here!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh I do hope Di gets to spend some time relaxing and enjoying the beach, munching on her frosty paws! What a wonderful day together.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

PrincessDi said:


> She had a good night. Seems like she is doing ok today. We are going to take her down to the beach this afternoon when the tide is down. We aren't going to let her do very much, but she's always loved going down there. The vet had cautioned about letting her do anything exerting.


Sounds like a lovely plan! I hope Sophie has a blast and that you get to relax and enjoy the time with her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PrincessDi*

PrincessDi

I am so glad that DI enjoyed the Frosty Paws and that she is going to enjoy some time laying around at the beach!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So glad that Princess Di got to go to the beach and had some frosty paws. May she have many more great days like that. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so glad you were able to find her some frosty paws! I hope she continues to have good days.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hope you and Princess Di had a great time at the beach. Wishing you many many more happy days.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks so much for everyone's continued prayers and support. Di had a good day today. We went to the beach for a while this afternoon. She had 1/2 baked potato and 1/2 New York Rib steak grilled by Daddy. Just cuddled today and spent time together. I attached a few pictures from today. I went by our vet to pick up her records in case we have to take her to the er clinic this weekend while they are closed. Her blood panel tests came back and the results weren't good. Basically, we don't even have the option for surgery. On 5/9 her HCT count was 26.9 and her Absolute Reticulocytes were 46200. The results from her blood work taken 5/12 HCT 26.0 and Absolute Reticulocyte 37,800. Vet said would have to figure out what is wrong with her bone marrow and get the count up before they would even consider surgery. Today it very much looks impossible to get through everything in front of us. Have no idea how we will?? This is the last thing that we thought we would be going thru last weekend. What a difference a week can make.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad you are savoring the good days and spoiling Di rotten. I know all too well the suffering you are going through. Stay strong and enjoy the time you have left with your pretty girl.


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

Can't imagine anything more wonderful to precious Di then having her daddy come home with a box of Frosty Paws and! snuggling with y'all! Your photos from the beach are darling. (Di has a beautiful smile too!) Glad you had this outing together on a gorgeous day! I think after snuggling, sleeping together, ice cream, steak and baked potato the next best thing would be a trip to the beach...& more cuddling! You're in the thoughts and prayers of so many. Hugs to you and many to lovely Di...& X's to your beautiful girl!


----------



## harry (May 26, 2009)

*Annie & Harry*

[/ATTACH]

Annie (left) had hemangiosarcoma for one year and two months, when we made the final decision. It was an extremely difficult decision to make, but we knew it was time. A question many ask on this forum. You will know when it's time! She did great on chemotherapy, and we were told by the oncologist that without the chemo, she would live only two months, and with it seven months. She was very lucky and we gave her twelve great years. That same evening, her brother Harry, had seven seizures. Very frightening, and we thought a coincidence? I scheduled him that week, for an MRI and it showed an inop brain tumor. Had to put him on phenobarbitol for the seizures and prednisone to stop the edema in the tumor. Six months later, Harry, backpack and all, was on his way to meet his sister Annie. Its been seven months now, and we miss both of them so. We spoiled them for twelve years and they gave so much unconditional love to us. I think about Harry and Annie daily. To everyone fighting this awful disease, spoil your pups with love every minute of the day, stay strong, stay the course, and best wishes, good luck to all.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

harry said:


> [/ATTACH]
> 
> Annie (left) had hermangiosarcoma for one year and two months, when we made the final decision. It was an extremely difficult decision to make, but we knew it was time. A question many ask on this forum. You will know when it's time! She did great on chemotherapy, and we were told by the oncologist that without the chemo, she would live only two months, and with it seven months. She was very lucky and we gave her twelve great years. That same evening, her brother Harry, had seven seizures. Very frightening, and we thought a coincidence? I scheduled him that week, for an MRI and it showed an inop brain tumor. Had to put him on phenobarbitol for the seizures and prednisone to stop the edema in the tumor. Six months later, Harry, backpack and all, was on his way to meet his sister Annie. Its been seven months now, and we miss both of them so. We spoiled them for twelve years and they gave so much unconditional love to us. I think about Harry and Annie daily. To everyone fighting this awful disease, spoil your pups with love every minute of the day, stay strong, stay the course, and best wishes, good luck to all.


Welcome to the forum first of all. Annie and Harry, what a gorgeous pair. I'm so sorry for your loss especially losing them close together. I hope you stick around and tell us more about your pair and share as many pictures as you like.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Those are such precious photos of Di at the beach. I'm glad she is getting spoiled rotten! I'm continuing to pray for you all and will add extra prayers for Di's blood levels to improve. HUGs.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What lovely pictures, I'm glad you shared the day that way. 
While surgery is not an option, is ultrasound guided fluid withdrawal an option? I know they can do that, I realize they are worried about bursting the tumor, but it still might be worth considering doing it with an ultrasound to guide them. 
Just a thought. It might make her more comfortable.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

harry, your two were so beautifull, so sorry you loss both, so many lose their babies, to cancer.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What lovely pictures of your girl at the beach! I am so glad she is having good days and being spoiled


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Harry,

What a beautiful pair Annie & Harry were, I am sorry for your loss


----------



## lyssa (Mar 1, 2011)

I am so glad Di is having many happy moments with her family. 

I think at times like this it is good to take mental 'snapshots' by fixing those beautiful moments into your mind, take note of how you feel, how her nose feels, her fur feels against your hand, the colour of her eyes, the feel of the sun on your skin, the wind in your hair..... all the tactile sensations pouring in on you, and all your love for her, and fix it into a strong memory 'photo' in your mind that you can recall well into the future. If you focus hard on those tactile sensations at the time you can bring them back with clarity later, moreso than a photo can in many ways.

She really is such a beauty. The photos of her on the beach smiling are just lovely.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Di*

So very glad that you and Di enjoyed time at the beach and that she loves the Frosty Paws.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

harry said:


> [/ATTACH]
> 
> Annie (left) had hermangiosarcoma for one year and two months, when we made the final decision. It was an extremely difficult decision to make, but we knew it was time. A question many ask on this forum. You will know when it's time! She did great on chemotherapy, and we were told by the oncologist that without the chemo, she would live only two months, and with it seven months. She was very lucky and we gave her twelve great years. That same evening, her brother Harry, had seven seizures. Very frightening, and we thought a coincidence? I scheduled him that week, for an MRI and it showed an inop brain tumor. Had to put him on phenobarbitol for the seizures and prednisone to stop the edema in the tumor. Six months later, Harry, backpack and all, was on his way to meet his sister Annie. Its been seven months now, and we miss both of them so. We spoiled them for twelve years and they gave so much unconditional love to us. I think about Harry and Annie daily. To everyone fighting this awful disease, spoil your pups with love every minute of the day, stay strong, stay the course, and best wishes, good luck to all.


Annie and Harry are beautiful! I'm so sorry that you lost them both so tragically! We very much appreciate you reaching out to us and sharing this very difficult time.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> What lovely pictures, I'm glad you shared the day that way.
> While surgery is not an option, is ultrasound guided fluid withdrawal an option? I know they can do that, I realize they are worried about bursting the tumor, but it still might be worth considering doing it with an ultrasound to guide them.
> Just a thought. It might make her more comfortable.


I will definitely ask...but not sure they can. I know that the liquid was obscuring the view of the organs but will ask. Thanks so much for the suggestion


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Those are such precious photos of Di at the beach. I'm glad she is getting spoiled rotten! I'm continuing to pray for you all and will add extra prayers for Di's blood levels to improve. HUGs.


thanks. will ask the vet about if it is possible to try to rebuild


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

lyssa said:


> I am so glad Di is having many happy moments with her family.
> 
> I think at times like this it is good to take mental 'snapshots' by fixing those beautiful moments into your mind, take note of how you feel, how her nose feels, her fur feels against your hand, the colour of her eyes, the feel of the sun on your skin, the wind in your hair..... all the tactile sensations pouring in on you, and all your love for her, and fix it into a strong memory 'photo' in your mind that you can recall well into the future. If you focus hard on those tactile sensations at the time you can bring them back with clarity later, moreso than a photo can in many ways.
> 
> She really is such a beauty. The photos of her on the beach smiling are just lovely.


So very true!! When we knew we were going to have to pts our Golda, we had 4 days with him before. I still remember everything very clearly ( how his fur felt, the shape of his leg, his sweet scent.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I have had 2 customers here at the pet hotel who have had fluid drained from their dogs' abdominal cavities, and in both cases it made the dogs much more comfortable for several weeks. 
I hope they can do something for sweet Di.




PrincessDi said:


> I will definitely ask...but not sure they can. I know that the liquid was obscuring the view of the organs but will ask. Thanks so much for the suggestion


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Beautiful photos of your dear girl. I can only imagine what this week has been like for you and your husband. I'm hoping, too, that they can drain some of that fluid, at least make her a little more comfortable.

I know you're loving and treasuring every moment with her. We're all thinking of you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Princess Di*

*Princess DI*
Praying every day for Di and you.

*Harry*
I am so sorry about Annie and Harry, but I KNOW they are happy TOGETHER and are playing with my Snobear and Smooch!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

After our Barkley's splenectomy one of his vets suggested we supplement him with a liquid B vitamin. He also needed to gain weight, and at the time we weren't concerned about High Fructose Corn Syrup or other ingredients that were in the recommended product called Pet Tinic by Pfizer. We bought it first through our vet but later went and got it much cheaper through Amazon.







Amazon.com: Pet-Tinic (4 oz): Kitchen & Dining
There is no way for us to tell if this helped him rebuild red blood cells faster or not, but he sure enjoyed it! We put it on top of his kibble and he gobbled it up--that in turn made me feel better. Your vet may have something better to try. 

Keeping Di and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> What lovely pictures, I'm glad you shared the day that way.
> While surgery is not an option, is ultrasound guided fluid withdrawal an option? I know they can do that, I realize they are worried about bursting the tumor, but it still might be worth considering doing it with an ultrasound to guide them.
> Just a thought. It might make her more comfortable.


I wonder if I should have had them tap the fluid around Tess's heart. But she was so weak, her heart was racing so fast, and it happened so fast. I still question whether I made the right decision. And I hate that I am having such a hard time dealing with losing her.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

my4goldens said:


> I wonder if I should have had them tap the fluid around Tess's heart. But she was so weak, her heart was racing so fast, and it happened so fast. I still question whether I made the right decision. And I hate that I am having such a hard time dealing with losing her.


Please don't question yourself--you did the very best you could during a very stressful nightmarish time. You had Tess' best interests at heart always. HUGS....


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> After our Barkley's splenectomy one of his vets suggested we supplement him with a liquid B vitamin. He also needed to gain weight, and at the time we weren't concerned about High Fructose Corn Syrup or other ingredients that were in the recommended product called Pet Tinic by Pfizer. We bought it first through our vet but later went and got it much cheaper through Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will look into the Pet Tinic! Sure can't hurt at this point! Thanks Dallas!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

my4goldens said:


> I wonder if I should have had them tap the fluid around Tess's heart. But she was so weak, her heart was racing so fast, and it happened so fast. I still question whether I made the right decision. And I hate that I am having such a hard time dealing with losing her.


Tess knows that you did all that she could!! I'm so sorry that you're going through this. She knows that you did everything for her best interest with LOVE.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

PrincessDi said:


> Will look into the Pet Tinic! Sure can't hurt at this point! Thanks Dallas!


I had a beagle who was in kidney failure and a host of other problems, (probably cancer, but not confirmed.) and we gave her Pet Tinic! It certainly improved her overall. She stopped shedding and improved her well being in general. I would check with your vet but I found it to help. I got mine from Amazon as well.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Donna, at that point Tess had obviously had a tumor rupture and was bleeding out internally. There was NOTHING you could have done, other than what you did do. You gave her the ultimate gift of love. Don't try to second guess yourself, you did what had to be done for her. 
I still cry when I think of her. Typing thru tears now.




my4goldens said:


> I wonder if I should have had them tap the fluid around Tess's heart. But she was so weak, her heart was racing so fast, and it happened so fast. I still question whether I made the right decision. And I hate that I am having such a hard time dealing with losing her.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Glad to hear that Di got to go the beach. She's such a beautiful girl...give her a big hug from Maddie and I


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Maddie's_Mom said:


> Glad to hear that Di got to go the beach. She's such a beautiful girl...give her a big hug from Maddie and I


So glad that your Maddie continues to thrive! Wishing you many good days and birthdays ahead!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My4Goldens*

My4Goldens

I am sure you did everything you could do for Tess and that you did the right thing. I'm sure that tapping the fluid around her heart was not an option, as I know it wasn't for Smooch. Arboretum View would have suggested it if it were.
Smooch also was weak & breathing very fast and there was probably internal bleeding.


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

Wishing you all a day full of cuddling, snuggling, loving and many precious moments together!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Di had a good day today. She had some steak with her dry food tonight and a Frosty Paws for desert. We couldn't take her down to the beach, because it rained most of the day. I'm going to get a second opinion tomorrow. Just want to make sure that we are exploring everything that we can.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Glad you guys had a good weekend. And Di is getting the best steaks in town. We gave General beef tenderloin and lobster for dinner. He's had really bad gas, but silly as it sounds I don't mind smelling it. He's alive tonight.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

PrincessDi said:


> Di had a good day today. She had some steak with her dry food tonight and a Frosty Paws for desert. We couldn't take her down to the beach, because it rained most of the day. I'm going to get a second opinion tomorrow. Just want to make sure that we are exploring everything that we can.


I'm glad she had a great day and some fine food and dessert! Let us know what the second opinion is tomorrow. You are doing all the right things.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PrincessDi*

PrincessDi

Sounds like Di had a wonderful dinner-steak and Frosty Paws-a dinner fit for a princess!!

Prayers being said-please keep us posted.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Praying that you and Di have another good day today. Hugs to both of you!!

Please let us know what they say at the vet appointment today.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wishing the best for you and Di.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so glad Di had a good day and hope and pray for many more.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Praying that Di has a good day today. Think of you both often.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Nath said:


> Glad you guys had a good weekend. And Di is getting the best steaks in town. We gave General beef tenderloin and lobster for dinner. He's had really bad gas, but silly as it sounds I don't mind smelling it. He's alive tonight.


 That totally doesn't sound silly! I'm so glad that he was able to enjoy his tenderloin!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So I called the clinic and the Oncologist worked all weekend and is off today. They are going to see if they can fit Di in tomorrow, but I won't know until tomorrow morning. She seems to be doing good this morning.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PrincessDI*

PrincessDI

Keep us all posted. Kisses and hugs to you and Di for a good day!
What is for dinner today?


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> PrincessDI
> 
> Keep us all posted. Kisses and hugs to you and Di for a good day!
> What is for dinner today?


She will have 1/2 rib steak on her dry food. Will definitely give her kisses and hugs.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

General is getting grilled chicken and fresh french green beans tonight. I cooked for Belle when she came home from her spleen surgery all the way to the end. Are you giving Di any supplements like K-9 immunity or herbal stuff? I am continuing with the fish oil and turmeric pills.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Fingers crossed for a good report from the DR. Praying for Di.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nath*

Nath & PrincessDI:

Sounds like General and Di are going to have delicious dinners!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Nath said:


> General is getting grilled chicken and fresh french green beans tonight. I cooked for Belle when she came home from her spleen surgery all the way to the end. Are you giving Di any supplements like K-9 immunity or herbal stuff? I am continuing with the fish oil and turmeric pills.


We are continueing to give her the Salmon Oil spray on her food that she and Max have always been given. I'm not familar with the K-9. We ordered the Pet-Tinic from Amazon this morning. We are also continueing with the Deramaxx as well. 

I have a 10:00 am appointment with an Oncologist. It is a real trek with all the traffic in the area, but since the other Oncologist close by is off today, I didn't want to risk not being able to get in to see her. At least this way, I definitely have an appointment in the morning. I'm going to see if they can do the needle biopsy. My vet was concerned about doing this since the fluid was obscuring the spleen. She felt that doing this would risk causing a rupture. I'm going to also see if they can drain some of the fluid. I feel that my Vet made the right diagnosis, but I just need to know that we have done everything that we could.

Hind sight after loosing them can be so VERY cruel.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PrincessDi*

PrincessDI

You and Di will be in our prayers. Maybe you can stay at the vet for a few minutes after they do the biopsy.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> PrincessDI
> 
> You and Di will be in our prayers. Maybe you can stay at the vet for a few minutes after they do the biopsy.


Karen, do you mean to make sure it doesn't cause a rupture? The vet tech said that it is an ultra sound guided biopsy and they won't attempt it if they don't have a clear view.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

PrincessDi said:


> We are continueing to give her the Salmon Oil spray on her food that she and Max have always been given. I'm not familar with the K-9. We ordered the Pet-Tinic from Amazon this morning. We are also continueing with the Deramaxx as well.
> 
> I have a 10:00 am appointment with an Oncologist. It is a real trek with all the traffic in the area, but since the other Oncologist close by is off today, I didn't want to risk not being able to get in to see her. At least this way, I definitely have an appointment in the morning. I'm going to see if they can do the needle biopsy. My vet was concerned about doing this since the fluid was obscuring the spleen. She felt that doing this would risk causing a rupture. I'm going to also see if they can drain some of the fluid. I feel that my Vet made the right diagnosis, but I just need to know that we have done everything that we could.
> 
> Hind sight after loosing them can be so VERY cruel.


I hope the oncologist can do the needle biopsy. It's good you are getting this additional set of eyes and opinion. Sometimes the oncologists are more comfortable doing things because they do them so often, plus, they have good equipment to help, like sonogram machines in office that can help them pinpoint exactly where to guide the needle. 

I hope the Pet Tinic helps her rebuild those Red Blood cells. I'm very interested in seeing what the oncologist might recommend supplement wise--please ask about the k9 immunity and the tumeric if you can. Thanks!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PrincessDi*

PrincessDi

Yes, I meant to wait to make sure there isn't a rupture, but it sounds like they are confident they can do this if they have a clear view. You and Di will be in my prayers tonight and tomorrow, and every day.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> I hope the oncologist can do the needle biopsy. It's good you are getting this additional set of eyes and opinion. Sometimes the oncologists are more comfortable doing things because they do them so often, plus, they have good equipment to help, like sonogram machines in office that can help them pinpoint exactly where to guide the needle.
> 
> I hope the Pet Tinic helps her rebuild those Red Blood cells. I'm very interested in seeing what the oncologist might recommend supplement wise--please ask about the k9 immunity and the tumeric if you can. Thanks!


Will ask and post what she recommends.

Karen, will definitely hang around if they do the biopsy. Sounds like they won't do it if they aren't confident.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll be saying a prayer for you and Di. I hope everything goes as well as possible at the vets.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Prayers for Di in my prayers for better news from the Oncologist. Give her big kisses from me and the boys.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

:doh::doh: I just remembered this resource with my post to Nath's Herbal Remedy thread, but there is a yahoo group dedicated to hemangiosarcoma. I believe it's called Sumner Foundation and it's composed of pet owners who have dealt with or are currently dealing with hemangiosarcoma diagnoses. It has a lot of good discussion on treatments, alternative treatments and dietary concerns. I got some good information, but it also overwhelmed me and made me very sad to realize how many dogs are affected by this da*n disease. I left the group after Barkley died. Anyway, if you go to the Yahoo Groups page, then search either hemangiosarcoma or Sumner Foundation I think it will pop up.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> :doh::doh: I just remembered this resource with my post to Nath's Herbal Remedy thread, but there is a yahoo group dedicated to hemangiosarcoma. I believe it's called Sumner Foundation and it's composed of pet owners who have dealt with or are currently dealing with hemangiosarcoma diagnoses. It has a lot of good discussion on treatments, alternative treatments and dietary concerns. I got some good information, but it also overwhelmed me and made me very sad to realize how many dogs are affected by this da*n disease. I left the group after Barkley died. Anyway, if you go to the Yahoo Groups page, then search either hemangiosarcoma or Sumner Foundation I think it will pop up.


Yes, I just was on Nath's thread and saw your post and was about to look Sumner Foundation up when I saw you posted to my thread. Thanks so very much!


----------



## harry (May 26, 2009)

*Di*

Let me know if I can be some help. I've researched extensively when Annie was diagnosed with Hemangio. Annie had a spleenectomy and the biopsy showed the dreaded disease. Hopefully the biopsy will show nothing at all. Good luck. Harry


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Catching up on your posts. I was gone for the weekend. Glad to see Di had a good weekend. Love the pics!! Especially Max and Di--looks like he is giving her a kiss. Sooo sweet! How is he handling all this? Do you think he knows she is sick? I know my Ruby knew that Abby was sick. She was kind of scared of her (gave her space in the house). However, away from home she would never leave her side like she was her protector. So I hope Max is doing well during this time. Good-luck at the oncologists tomorrow I will be thinking about you. Oh, and when Abby had her surgery her blood counts were low and they did transfusion. After her counts never stayed up they just kept going down. I cooked liver for her to try to help...not sure if it did or not but she liked it. Of course she and Ruby thought the occasional steak was better. Oh my how we spoil them even more when we know our time with them is running out. Wishing you a lot more time with your girl!! Will watch for update after your Dr appt.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

harry said:


> Let me know if I can be some help. I've researched extensively when Annie was diagnosed with Hemangio. Annie had a spleenectomy and the biopsy showed the dreaded disease. Hopefully the biopsy will show nothing at all. Good luck. Harry


I'd be thrilled if we had a miracle and it came up benign!! Thanks so much!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

SandyK said:


> Catching up on your posts. I was gone for the weekend. Glad to see Di had a good weekend. Love the pics!! Especially Max and Di--looks like he is giving her a kiss. Sooo sweet! How is he handling all this? Do you think he knows she is sick? I know my Ruby knew that Abby was sick. She was kind of scared of her (gave her space in the house). However, away from home she would never leave her side like she was her protector. So I hope Max is doing well during this time. Good-luck at the oncologists tomorrow I will be thinking about you. Oh, and when Abby had her surgery her blood counts were low and they did transfusion. After her counts never stayed up they just kept going down. I cooked liver for her to try to help...not sure if it did or not but she liked it. Of course she and Ruby thought the occasional steak was better. Oh my how we spoil them even more when we know our time with them is running out. Wishing you a lot more time with your girl!! Will watch for update after your Dr appt.


Thanks so much for asking and thanks so much for your thoughts! Max has been acting strange. When I took Di to the Vet originally, it was to get something in addition to the Deramaxx. It was time for Max's annual check up. I have had him in a few times and have had lots of tests and blood panel's because he had gotten so difficult to feed. Anyhow, since I took Di in and we knew she is sick, he's been eating everything in sight. He is even eating kibble without anything on it. It's almost as if he has picked up the energy that Di has lost with being sick. He does lay close to her frequently and before we knew Di was sick, he sniffed her belly a few times. They are much more wise than we are. They are usually very close.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

harry said:


> Let me know if I can be some help. I've researched extensively when Annie was diagnosed with Hemangio. Annie had a spleenectomy and the biopsy showed the dreaded disease. Hopefully the biopsy will show nothing at all. Good luck. Harry


I meant to ask, how long has it been since you lost Annie? I know it must be difficult to read about another kid having it! Thanks so much for reaching out to me, it is so appreciated!


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Let me know how it goes tomorrow. I never had regrets with doing the surgery and chemo with Belle. It gave us 4 months to prepare and do some wonderful family trips. I had professional pictures and many blessing prayers. If I had that option for General, hands down again. But it wasn't in our card this time around. Now I'll fight the natural round. Just know that I am there "virtually" for you.


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

Will check in tomorrow to hear how Di's visit went. Hope you're able to get her into the oncologist north of Seattle, although I know there are many excellent Veterinary oncologists in the area! Know you're in our prayers! Hug to you and hugs and kisses to lovely Di and darling Max!! (Glad y'all will have good weather this week with sunshine.)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PrincessDI*

PrincessDI

Will be praying very hard for Di and you today.
I think dogs have a sixth sense when their partner is sick-I bet Max can sense that Di is sick.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hoping that your vet visit goes well today, you are in my thoughts constantly.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'll be thinking about you guys today and hoping the visit goes well.

Something dawned on me this a.m. about the fish oils we give our dogs and hemangiosarcoma--if you read this before you go would you mind asking the oncologist if the fish oils might increase the chance any bleeds from hemangio cannot stop? Our oncology vet recommended them, as a compliment to the chemo drugs, but fish oils definitely thin the blood (I know this from personal experience) and I'm wondering now if it is recommended for hemangio dogs not doing chemotherapy.

:crossfing they can do the fluid aspirate today. :crossfing


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> I'll be thinking about you guys today and hoping the visit goes well.
> 
> Something dawned on me this a.m. about the fish oils we give our dogs and hemangiosarcoma--if you read this before you go would you mind asking the oncologist if the fish oils might increase the chance any bleeds from hemangio cannot stop? Our oncology vet recommended them, as a compliment to the chemo drugs, but fish oils definitely thin the blood (I know this from personal experience) and I'm wondering now if it is recommended for hemangio dogs not doing chemotherapy.
> 
> :crossfing they can do the fluid aspirate today. :crossfing


Will definitely ask. Last night had really started to get our hopes up that by some miracle it would be benign. But then started reflecting on everything and am trying hard not to have any expectations.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I will be saying prayers for Di before I go to bed. 

Hugs to you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers coming your way today. Really hoping for a miracle benign diagnosis.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Good luck today, thinking of you....


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Good luck today! Thinking of you and Di.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying for you and Di!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just checking in*

Just checking in on Di.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Praying for Di and you and your family.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

*Not a good appointment*

Just got back home with Di and am reeling right now. Need to get myself together to be able to put together a more detailed account, but briefly: Di has another very grave condition going on with her larynx and also potentially a completely different thing gong on with her bone marrow. I requested the oncologist write a report for my vet that is easy enough for us to understand and it will help me give better detail on her examination. We are going to have to do something in the next few days. Just wanted to thankj everyone so much. Will gtry to get back on later.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Sorry, there is more wrong, poor di, and you.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry. Its all too much.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh no, prayers coming your way. I'm sorry you got this terrible news.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

ugh...i am so sorry...praying for you and Di


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very sorry to read this update. Our thoughts are with you and Di.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Am really numb right now and can't clearly relay all her comments. The report will help do that. But just off hand, she said that at a minimum another condition she has is Laryngeal paralysis or possibly a laryngeal mass or and i'm not clear here this could be connected to the bone marrow issue. Just don't know how we didn't know. Her breathing was a little raspy, but she hasn't been running for about 2 years since she dislocated her hip and never really has the opportunity to get winded. She never has been a barker, so there was no bark to notice a pitch difference. The hydrotherapist is completely shocked. When i get the repport will try to post more clearly. Oncologist feels Di just with this probably wouldn't last a month. Told me the quality of life isn't there. So we will have to do something in the next few days. so very hard, had started getting our hopes up that it was just the speen and could be benign. There are no words to express how much it hurts


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so so sorry you got this devastating news. Prayers coming your way. Love her, love her, love her.


----------



## harry (May 26, 2009)

I lost Annie Sept 2010 and Harry, March of this year.


----------



## harry (May 26, 2009)

PrincessDi said:


> Am really numb right now and can't clearly relay all her comments. The report will help do that. But just off hand, she said that at a minimum another condition she has is Laryngeal paralysis or possibly a laryngeal mass or and i'm not clear here this could be connected to the bone marrow issue. Just don't know how we didn't know. Her breathing was a little raspy, but she hasn't been running for about 2 years since she dislocated her hip and never really has the opportunity to get winded. She never has been a barker, so there was no bark to notice a pitch difference. The hydrotherapist is completely shocked. When i get the repport will try to post more clearly. Oncologist feels Di just with this probably wouldn't last a month. Told me the quality of life isn't there. So we will have to do something in the next few days. so very hard, had started getting our hopes up that it was just the speen and could be benign. There are no words to express how much it hurts


 
So sorry to hear this news. This disorder is common in goldens, unfortuneately, and the cause for this condition is unknown. The nerves that control the muscles and cartilage in the voicebox, are not functioning properly. The larynx is located in back of the throat and air moves from the mouth and nose into the windpipe. Normally the laryngeal cartilages are pulled open during breathing. In larnyx paralysis the cartiliages do not open and close properly making it difficult to take in air. 
Has Di had tests for thyroid? I'm thinking Hypothyroidism. Any known bites or other trauma? There is a surgical procedure for this condition called arytenoid lateralization. One or more sutures are placed to hold the cartilage open so adequate air can pass. Most dogs do very well after this surgery. Again, so sorry, all the best.


----------



## lyssa (Mar 1, 2011)

I am so very sorry you got this news. Continue to treasure your beautiful girl in the time you have, try not to grieve until you have to, make the most of having her with you.... 

Also, be good to yourself, don't forget to look after your wellbeing in the days ahead. Take care.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

PrincessDi said:


> Am really numb right now and can't clearly relay all her comments. The report will help do that. But just off hand, she said that at a minimum another condition she has is Laryngeal paralysis or possibly a laryngeal mass or and i'm not clear here this could be connected to the bone marrow issue. Just don't know how we didn't know. Her breathing was a little raspy, but she hasn't been running for about 2 years since she dislocated her hip and never really has the opportunity to get winded. She never has been a barker, so there was no bark to notice a pitch difference. The hydrotherapist is completely shocked. When i get the repport will try to post more clearly. Oncologist feels Di just with this probably wouldn't last a month. Told me the quality of life isn't there. So we will have to do something in the next few days. so very hard, had started getting our hopes up that it was just the speen and could be benign. There are no words to express how much it hurts


I am so very very sorry. Sounds like my visit last week to the oncologist. General hasn't shown much pain and isn't breathing hard, but it was harder on Belle towards the end. It just sucks when these cute guys get sick they really get sick. My hurting heart is there for you. I am in tears because I know how you really feel.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PrincessDI*

I am so sorry to read this news about Di, but prayers will continue.





PrincessDi said:


> Am really numb right now and can't clearly relay all her comments. The report will help do that. But just off hand, she said that at a minimum another condition she has is Laryngeal paralysis or possibly a laryngeal mass or and i'm not clear here this could be connected to the bone marrow issue. Just don't know how we didn't know. Her breathing was a little raspy, but she hasn't been running for about 2 years since she dislocated her hip and never really has the opportunity to get winded. She never has been a barker, so there was no bark to notice a pitch difference. The hydrotherapist is completely shocked. When i get the repport will try to post more clearly. Oncologist feels Di just with this probably wouldn't last a month. Told me the quality of life isn't there. So we will have to do something in the next few days. so very hard, had started getting our hopes up that it was just the speen and could be benign. There are no words to express how much it hurts


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I don't know what to say/write. I'm so terribly sad for you all. I've known a few dogs with larynx issues and paralysis and they lived several years with it, with some TLC provided by their owners. Now that you have this information from the oncologist, would it be worthwhile or beneficial to sit down with Di's regular vet to discuss the ramifications of all of this and get a second opinion? The regular vet may have a different opinion and outlook based on the new information, or may be able to answer questions that you'll probably have in the coming days now. 

When it rains it pours...I'm saying more special prayers for Di and your family.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Prayers and hugs to you. I'm so sorry.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My heart breaks for you. I am so very, very sorry to hear how bad the news is. Love her, love her, love her for what time you have left with her. 
Prayers and good thoughts go out to you.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

PrincessDi said:


> Am really numb right now and can't clearly relay all her comments. The report will help do that. But just off hand, she said that at a minimum another condition she has is Laryngeal paralysis or possibly a laryngeal mass or and i'm not clear here this could be connected to the bone marrow issue. Just don't know how we didn't know. Her breathing was a little raspy, but she hasn't been running for about 2 years since she dislocated her hip and never really has the opportunity to get winded. She never has been a barker, so there was no bark to notice a pitch difference. The hydrotherapist is completely shocked. When i get the repport will try to post more clearly. Oncologist feels Di just with this probably wouldn't last a month. Told me the quality of life isn't there. So we will have to do something in the next few days. so very hard, had started getting our hopes up that it was just the speen and could be benign. There are no words to express how much it hurts


NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! :no::no::no::no::no: This is not authorized. Send it back. Refuse to let it be true.  And I'm so very, very sorry. Like others, I hope you trust your heart and your knowledge of Di. Let _her_ tell you when to give up, not someone who doesn't know her very well. And I know it is kinder to make the call a day too soon than a day too late.

Holding you and Di in my heart and in my prayers.


----------



## harry (May 26, 2009)

PrincessDi said:


> Am really numb right now and can't clearly relay all her comments. The report will help do that. But just off hand, she said that at a minimum another condition she has is Laryngeal paralysis or possibly a laryngeal mass or and i'm not clear here this could be connected to the bone marrow issue. Just don't know how we didn't know. Her breathing was a little raspy, but she hasn't been running for about 2 years since she dislocated her hip and never really has the opportunity to get winded. She never has been a barker, so there was no bark to notice a pitch difference. The hydrotherapist is completely shocked. When i get the repport will try to post more clearly. Oncologist feels Di just with this probably wouldn't last a month. Told me the quality of life isn't there. So we will have to do something in the next few days. so very hard, had started getting our hopes up that it was just the speen and could be benign. There are no words to express how much it hurts





GoldensGirl said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! :no::no::no::no::no: This is not authorized. Send it back. Refuse to let it be true.  And I'm so very, very sorry. Like others, I hope you trust your heart and your knowledge of Di. Let _her_ tell you when to give up, not someone who doesn't know her very well. And I know it is kinder to make the call a day too soon than a day too late.
> 
> Holding you and Di in my heart and in my prayers.


I totally agree. It's your call not the vets. My vet tried to tell me it was time with both Harry and Annie. I disagreed. You'll know when its time. Just let the vet, when you find your ready, confirm your decision. My prayers are with you. And remember, if in doubt, get a second or third opinion.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so very, very sorry you got the news you did today. You an Di are both in my thoughts. Give your sweet girl a kiss from us.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this about Di. You was really hoping and praying for better news. Hold her extra tight tonight.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am sorry to hear what the oncologist had to say about Di today. However, I agree with Lucy and Harry that this specialist doesn't know Di the way you and your husband do. Thoughts and prayers are with you all. Take time to digest this whole thing...and most of all give extra love to your babies!!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> I don't know what to say/write. I'm so terribly sad for you all. I've known a few dogs with larynx issues and paralysis and they lived several years with it, with some TLC provided by their owners. Now that you have this information from the oncologist, would it be worthwhile or beneficial to sit down with Di's regular vet to discuss the ramifications of all of this and get a second opinion? The regular vet may have a different opinion and outlook based on the new information, or may be able to answer questions that you'll probably have in the coming days now.
> 
> When it rains it pours...I'm saying more special prayers for Di and your family.


Thanks so much for your prayers! It's too much to put her through. Our vet was pretty much thinking just the hemangio was enough and hips were enough and suspected an additional issues with her bone marrow. In listening to her lungs, though nothing showed up on her lungs she highky suspects there are mets there as well. For some reason, she didn't catch what the Oncologist did. I'm sure if we got a 3rd, 4th, 5th and so on opinion and dragged her in with her help me up harness, we could find someone who didn't have her best interest at heart and would gladly operate. At minimum it would be 2 surgeries and she probably wouldn't be able to withstand 1. Also, the immobility would further deteriote her hips. We will consult with our regular vet, the mass/paralysis is very advanced as is apparently the hemangio. She wouldn't even remove fluid. She said that she can't clearly see through the fluid, which is what our vet said. And incidently, even this procedure has several risks. One of the major ones is that the fluid can actually prevent her from bleeding out as it causes pressure to be applied to the area. Sort of how they apply pressure to anything to prevent a bleed. 

There comes a point that this becomes about us and not Di's quality of life. She deserves to keep her dignity and not have to suffer for us. 

Very much appreciate everyone's support. We desperately wanted to keep her as long as possible.


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

Was just able to connect with the server and read your news. Hope you're able to rest well tonight and stay close to your beautiful Di. There are people here who know far more than I do, but I also believe your lovely girl will let you know. Prayers continue. Sending a big hug to you and many kisses and hugs to Di! Ever minute you spend snuggling, cuddling and loving on Di is so precious!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thinking and praying for you all this morning during this difficult time.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so very sorry to read this. I will hold you, your family and Di in my thoughts today...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PrincessDI*

PrincessDi

When your vet looks at the report, she and you can decide.
I agree with what you said, that the decision has to be for DI and nobody else.
Know that I am holding Di and you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PrincessDi*

PrincessDi

Praying for Di and for you. I know that your heart is aching and mine aches for you.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you. We all know that you will do whats right for Di, stay strong and give her everything she wants. xxxxx


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Prayers and thoughts for Di and her family.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks so much again for all the support. It's just so sad today on the forum!! Budmanbell loosing a husband that shes loved for so long and Sophies Mom having to let her go. It is such a difficult time for so many people. 

We have a consultation on Friday with Di's regular vet. Decided to put it off til then to just see how she is then. We have a tenative appointment in our home with another vet to help di cross Saturday morning. If something changes we will definitely cancel. But it requires notice for this vet as she has a regular practice as well. We're trying to spend as much time with her as possible, so having been on as much as before.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the bad diagnosis. I so hoped and prayed it would be different with your girl.
Big hugs for you and I so wish it wasn't happening.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> I am so very sorry for the bad diagnosis. I so hoped and prayed it would be different with your girl.
> 
> When my horse died last October, I asked the vet how could he whinny so loud and come over to me for some loving if it was time? He said he stayed until he knew you were okay with letting him go. I know he meant that to be reassuring, but it broke my already broken heart to think Cotton stayed for me even though his intestines had ruptured. When they told me about Copper's cancer the next week, I told him the whole way home to not stay for me, but to go for him. That was Wednesday afternoon and he left me on Friday morning. Sometimes it has to be for them, but oh how it hurts anyway.
> 
> Big hugs for you and I so wish it wasn't happening.


You know, when Barkley's regular vet told me he suffered a total tear in his cruciate and we needed to closely monitor his comfort levels I spent the night on the floor by him. Hubby was out of the country and would not be back until the following day. I talked to Barkley most of the night, told him that I asked 2 things of him: (1) to send me as many signs as possible from the Bridge that he was OK, and (2) to not hold on for us, if he needed to go, he should go even if his Dad wasn't here--it was okay. I just wanted him to know he could leave if the pain was too much. I knew he was holding out to see his Dad again though. At least he did it for himself. After his Dad came home, Barkley knew hubby was in denial about how fast things progressed and I told him again that it was OK. When we took him to the vet for the final time and he left us he had the most serene look on his face--and that look comforted me so much because I knew he left us knowing we loved him but were willing to let him go if it meant he would not suffer. He sent Toby and me the sign early the next morning when Toby somehow found a brand new tennis ball on our walk, without me noticing him picking it up. I knew Barkley was listening and understood. He's tossed balls to Toby every few weeks ever since, once even sending two for Toby to find on the same walk.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

PrincessDi said:


> Thanks so much again for all the support. It's just so sad today on the forum!! Budmanbell loosing a husband that shes loved for so long and Sophies Mom having to let her go. It is such a difficult time for so many people.
> 
> We have a consultation on Friday with Di's regular vet. Decided to put it off til then to just see how she is then. We have a tenative appointment in our home with another vet to help di cross Saturday morning. If something changes we will definitely cancel. But it requires notice for this vet as she has a regular practice as well. We're trying to spend as much time with her as possible, so having been on as much as before.


It is a very sad day on the forum--been fighting tears all day long for so many members who are suffering. I too am just so sorry you are facing this pain as well. Just know you have Di's best interests at heart with the tentative planning. I hope you have good time together for the next couple of days. HUGS...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PrincessDi*



PrincessDi said:


> Thanks so much again for all the support. It's just so sad today on the forum!! Budmanbell loosing a husband that shes loved for so long and Sophies Mom having to let her go. It is such a difficult time for so many people.
> 
> We have a consultation on Friday with Di's regular vet. Decided to put it off til then to just see how she is then. We have a tenative appointment in our home with another vet to help di cross Saturday morning. If something changes we will definitely cancel. But it requires notice for this vet as she has a regular practice as well. We're trying to spend as much time with her as possible, so having been on as much as before.


PrincessDi

It has been a very SAD day on the Forum. God Bless BudManBell (Bonnie) on the loss of her beloved husband and Steph and her family on the loss of Sophie.
I am glad you are meeting with Di's regular bet and that you have someone coming Saturday morning. This is the most selfless and kindest thing we are able to do for our pets, whom we love so much. My thoughts and prayers will be with you and Di.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> You know, when Barkley's regular vet told me he suffered a total tear in his cruciate and we needed to closely monitor his comfort levels I spent the night on the floor by him. Hubby was out of the country and would not be back until the following day. I talked to Barkley most of the night, told him that I asked 2 things of him: (1) to send me as many signs as possible from the Bridge that he was OK, and (2) to not hold on for us, if he needed to go, he should go even if his Dad wasn't here--it was okay. I just wanted him to know he could leave if the pain was too much. I knew he was holding out to see his Dad again though. At least he did it for himself. After his Dad came home, Barkley knew hubby was in denial about how fast things progressed and I told him again that it was OK. When we took him to the vet for the final time and he left us he had the most serene look on his face--and that look comforted me so much because I knew he left us knowing we loved him but were willing to let him go if it meant he would not suffer. He sent Toby and me the sign early the next morning when Toby somehow found a brand new tennis ball on our walk, without me noticing him picking it up. I knew Barkley was listening and understood. He's tossed balls to Toby every few weeks ever since, once even sending two for Toby to find on the same walk.


Hugs to you for sharing this very personal experience with your Barkley. He definitely knew that he was VERY loved!! Goldens are such special soles, but the flip side is how excruciating it is to go on without them. We've been spending lots of time with her. I've started putting her in the help me up harness to go out and do her business. I'm carrying her out to the grass so that she doesn't get to winded. The last time I had her in the harness was to drive her up to see the Oncologist. When I got it out to put her in it to do her business she walked away to her corner and turned her back on me-like "don't take me out of my home again!!". I am not taking her out of her home again unless I absolutely have to. Just so very hard, but so many people have been down this road before.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> I am so very sorry for the bad diagnosis. I so hoped and prayed it would be different with your girl.
> Big hugs for you and I so wish it wasn't happening.


Originally Posted by *coppers-mom*  
_I am so very sorry for the bad diagnosis. I so hoped and prayed it would be different with your girl.

When my horse died last October, I asked the vet how could he whinny so loud and come over to me for some loving if it was time? He said he stayed until he knew you were okay with letting him go. I know he meant that to be reassuring, but it broke my already broken heart to think Cotton stayed for me even though his intestines had ruptured. When they told me about Copper's cancer the next week, I told him the whole way home to not stay for me, but to go for him. That was Wednesday afternoon and he left me on Friday morning. Sometimes it has to be for them, but oh how it hurts anyway.

Your Cotton and Copper were so very blessed to have you as their Mommy! This took so very much love and they absolutely knew the debths of your love! Big hugs to you as well. I know you miss them so much every day!_


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I so wish I had words that would make this easier for you. Your love for Di will give you the strength to do what your heart guides you to do for her. Sometimes love is hard. And I hope you can still share some joy with your girl.

Holding you and Di in my heart and in my prayers.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will keep Princess Di in my prayers. That was not the news I wanted to read. My heart goes out to you and the family.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I was having a tough day and deleted the part of my post that I felt was due to excessive sadness on my part today. How apt that both you and DallasGold already had it copied to reply to.

I do so regret that it is Princess Di's time, but we have to love them enough to let them go even though it breaks our hearts. We all wish you could have more time together, but that seems not to be. I know you will do the best by your girl because you love her too much to do any less.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I totally agree with Coppers-mom!! Thoughts and prayers are still with you all during this time. So funny(and heartbreaking) that Di walked away from you when you brought out the harness. This is what has always amazed me about how smart our furkids can be and how they can tell us what they do or don't want to do in their own way.


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

Wishing y'all a week full of "huggings and lovings", moments of joy, lots of treats, snuggling and cuddling with your beautiful girl. Di is blessed to have y'all as parents! You're all in our thoughts and prayers! BIG hug to you and lots to precious Di and Max too!


----------



## arkpark (May 5, 2011)

I joined this forum two weeks ago hoping to get some support for myself and my beautiful Golden Rusty who had hemangiosarcoma. Unfortunately he died the very next day, so I have not posted until now but have been doing alot of reading. This is the most devestating disease. Rusty was an apparently very healthy 9 year old Golden until one evening just a couple of months ago after roughhousing with his brother he collapsed. We rushed him to the Vet and they stated he was bleeding heavily and required an emergency splenectomy. The spleen had a small rupture and blood clot. The biopsy came back rather inconclusive only a few questionable cells but they felt at that time that the splenectomy could be curative. Rusty had a fabulous recovery and was back to himself within about 5 days. A month and a half later while we were out walking he started straggling behind and I checked his gums and noticed they were pale. He was quite weak that night and we revisited the Vet at which time she confirmed another bleed and therefore Hemangiosarcoma. She said he would only have weeks and even though he recovered enough again to have some good times, walk and play ball he died a mere ten days later. I am so saddened, missing him terribly and can still hardly believe how fast it all went. This is the most devestating disease especially as it affects so many beautiful, gentle golden souls. My heart goes out to anybody faced with this terrible diagnosis in their beloved pet. So sorry to to hear about Di, I have been reading all the posts and hoping for the best for her.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

arkpark said:


> I joined this forum two weeks ago hoping to get some support for myself and my beautiful Golden Rusty who had hemangiosarcoma. Unfortunately he died the very next day, so I have not posted until now but have been doing alot of reading. This is the most devestating disease. Rusty was an apparently very healthy 9 year old Golden until one evening just a couple of months ago after roughhousing with his brother he collapsed. We rushed him to the Vet and they stated he was bleeding heavily and required an emergency splenectomy. The spleen had a small rupture and blood clot. The biopsy came back rather inconclusive only a few questionable cells but they felt at that time that the splenectomy could be curative. Rusty had a fabulous recovery and was back to himself within about 5 days. A month and a half later while we were out walking he started straggling behind and I checked his gums and noticed they were pale. He was quite weak that night and we revisited the Vet at which time she confirmed another bleed and therefore Hemangiosarcoma. She said he would only have weeks and even though he recovered enough again to have some good times, walk and play ball he died a mere ten days later. I am so saddened, missing him terribly and can still hardly believe how fast it all went. This is the most devestating disease especially as it affects so many beautiful, gentle golden souls. My heart goes out to anybody faced with this terrible diagnosis in their beloved pet. So sorry to to hear about Di, I have been reading all the posts and hoping for the best for her.


I'm so very sorry about the loss of Rusty. Thanks so much for reaching out to us during this very painful time for you. When you are able,, please post pictures of your Rusty and tell us about your life with him. I was not aware of this disease until I joined the forum. There are so many here that have lost their kids to this devasting disease. You can find some comfort here from those that truly understand how difficult it is to loose your kid. Again, thanks so much and sending healing thoughts and prayers to send you through this difficult time.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

My prayers are with you and Di. I don't have words anymore for all the sadness surrounding everyone.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

arkpark said:


> I joined this forum two weeks ago hoping to get some support for myself and my beautiful Golden Rusty who had hemangiosarcoma. Unfortunately he died the very next day, so I have not posted until now but have been doing alot of reading. This is the most devestating disease. Rusty was an apparently very healthy 9 year old Golden until one evening just a couple of months ago after roughhousing with his brother he collapsed. We rushed him to the Vet and they stated he was bleeding heavily and required an emergency splenectomy. The spleen had a small rupture and blood clot. The biopsy came back rather inconclusive only a few questionable cells but they felt at that time that the splenectomy could be curative. Rusty had a fabulous recovery and was back to himself within about 5 days. A month and a half later while we were out walking he started straggling behind and I checked his gums and noticed they were pale. He was quite weak that night and we revisited the Vet at which time she confirmed another bleed and therefore Hemangiosarcoma. She said he would only have weeks and even though he recovered enough again to have some good times, walk and play ball he died a mere ten days later. I am so saddened, missing him terribly and can still hardly believe how fast it all went. This is the most devestating disease especially as it affects so many beautiful, gentle golden souls. My heart goes out to anybody faced with this terrible diagnosis in their beloved pet. So sorry to to hear about Di, I have been reading all the posts and hoping for the best for her.


It saddens me so much that hemangiosarcoma is so prevalent in Golden Retrievers. It's such a cruel and unforgiving disease. My heart goes out to you as you grieve Rusty. Please share some photos and memories on here when you can.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thinking of you all today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PrincessDI*

PrincessDI

Holding you and Di in my heart and prayers every day!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Thinking of you and your Di. It was 4 weeks ago yesterday I lost Tess to hemangio. So much sadness and grief from so many on here who have lost their dogs, it leaves me almost breathless. Prayers to your sweet girl, and to all those who are grieving from their own losses. 

Donna


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

my4goldens said:


> Thinking of you and your Di. It was 4 weeks ago yesterday I lost Tess to hemangio. So much sadness and grief from so many on here who have lost their dogs, it leaves me almost breathless. Prayers to your sweet girl, and to all those who are grieving from their own losses.
> 
> Donna


Donna, I'm so sorry for your loss of Tess. Four weeks ago is VERY short to have lost your baby. Thanks so much for reaching out to us through your pain.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Hugs from me and General today.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Nath said:


> Hugs from me and General today.


Thanks so much! and hugs to you and hugs and kisses (for General). I know what you mean about the pain in your husband's eyes. I've seen it there constantly for my husband. Di has always been his little girl. Still hard to believe!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thinking of you today


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I love the picture of your husband and Di. I think I mentioned that I think Di is a beauty! I am so sorry you are going through this and hope you get to have more good time.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Before I log off for the night I just wanted to wish you all a good night and I'll be thinking of you all tomorrow when you visit with your regular vet.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Hugs right back at ya!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thinking of you and sending good thoughts and prayers for tomorrow.


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

Sending prayers to all of you.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Wishing you luck tomorrow at your vets. I wonder if Di will give you a hard time about the harness again?! Thoughts and prayers with you as they have been!!!


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Sending prayers and good thoughts!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

SandyK said:


> Wishing you luck tomorrow at your vets. I wonder if Di will give you a hard time about the harness again?! Thoughts and prayers with you as they have been!!!


Thanks so much for all the thoughts and prayers of you and everyone who has been so supportive. I think that Daddy is just going to lift her into the car. At least she will think that she is getting it her way. We're pretty sure that we know what the vet will say. She didn't think that Di could withstand even one surgery before for the tumor and now it would be more like 2 surgeries.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You and Di will be in our thoughts in the coming tough days. We know you will stay strong for your special girl.


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

Hope y'all had a good day! Know you continue to be in our thoughts and prayers! Hugs to all...please give precious Di an extra kiss and hug from us tonight!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Lots of thoughts and prayers coming your way today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PrincessDi*

PrincessDI

My thoughts and prayers are with Di and you at your vets today.
God Bless!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thinking of you this morning


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Holding you, your husband, and Di in my thoughts and prayers today. I so hope the news is better than you expect.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Di*

Praying for Di.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Just wanted to pop in and say Im terribly sorry that your lil princess is going through so much....I know the feeling about the Larynx issues....sorry that surgery is not an option....Im glad she's having some good home cooked meals....prayers and thoughts to you and your family at this time..


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Thinking of all of you this afternoon.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Even with everything going on in my house. You know that I am thinking of you. Hugs to you.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Thinking of you. There are few things that are harder.......


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So we will have to keep our appontment in our home tomorrow morning at 10:00 am. There aren';t any fixes for her. She had a breathing episode when I took her into the vet. I'm very angry that they didn't catch the issue with her throat. You know she was having an issues with her skin the beginning of January. We had seeen 4 different vets at our vet clinic, cause her regular vet was on maturnity leave. I insisted on being referred out to a specialist, a dermatologist. He said it appeared to be an auto immune thing that apparently her system was correcting itself because it had started to clear on it's own. My regular vet was back the beginning of April. I took her in to get her blood tested for her liver, because she was on the Deramaxx. I also asked them to check her thyroid while they were testing it. Everything was perfect. Then I took her back in with me 2 weeks ago, because the hydrotherapist thought she needed something in addition to the Deramaxx for her hips. WHY, WHY, WHY did no one catch it until AI took her to the oncologist for a 3rd opinion? Not one of the vets can give me an answer that I can accept. i really wish we hadn't taken her in this morning. She wanted to stay here and we took her back to the vet for no reason.

I can't believe that we won't be taking here with us. I have no idea how we are going to get through all of this. Everytime I speak to my Mom, my brother or my sister, everyone is so sad. I'm going to have to be together so that Mom doesn't fall apart and I don't know how we're going to get through this.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so so sorry. I wish I had answers for you about why the vets didn't catch the breathing issues--sometimes we just don't get answers. I'm thinking about you all and praying for you both to have strength and courage tomorrow. This is one of the hardest things you never want to face--HUGS....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My heart is breaking for you. You will be in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thinking of you and Di in this very difficult time.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry, you and Princess Di are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so sorry. You and your precious Di are in my prayers. When my Tess got sick the first week of April and I lost her April 20, I couldn't understand how a dog who hadnt shown a sign of illness until she lost her appetite could have been so terribly ill. I still don't understand it and it still makes me angry. I will be thinking of you and your sweet girl tomorrow. Hugs to you.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

So, so sorry.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry you have to keep that appointment, but it is for the love of Princess Di.
The love is of course also what makes it so hard.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Tears running so that I can barely see what I type. I'm so very sorry. So grateful that you love your girl enough to let her go before it gets awful for her. So angry with the doctors who didn't catch things soon enough. So furious with a Universe that allows cancer to take our Golden sweethearts from us before they should have to go.

I wish I had words that would ease your pain and help you and your husband get through tomorrow, not to mention the days to come.

Holding you, your husband and Di in my heart and in my prayers.
Lucy


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so very sorry. There are no words to explain why this horrendous disease takes so many of our beloved goldens. You and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers. Hugs to you and your beautiful Di.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry. Hold her gently this evening & through the night, and consider giving her a hug from me?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PrincessDi*

PrincessDi

I am so very, very, sorry for the news. Hold on tight to Di tonight and give her kisses from me. Di will have many furbabies greeting her at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry. There are no other good words to say. Just know that what you are doing is a gift to Di. I will be thinking of you all tomorrow.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I feel your pain. I wish there was something I could do or say to take it away. Please know that I have found some peace on this side of things this week. My Sophie looked so relaxed and peaceful, which is something that we realized we hadn't seen in quite some time. Our girls can keep each other company until we are with them again. Peace to you in this difficult time. Love her up every second.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I have been following Princess Di and am so sorry that it is happening the way it is. The one thing that I keep remembering when I have to let one of my family friends (pets) go on without me is the quote from the end of "Ghost" when Patrick Swayzee goes to heaven and says to Demi and Whoopi that it is all about the love. Even though there is so much tremendous, heart-breaking pain; it is still all about the love. The look of love in their brown eyes, the head on your lap, the trust they have in you and the undying (and it doesn't die) love that they have for you. It is so hard for us to do the same, it is so painful, but they deserve no less. They so much a presence in our family and in our heart that it is unimaginable to be without them. My prayers, tears, thoughts, and hugs are with you during the most painful, but most noble time of life. To be holding and talking and caressing our loves when they move on is such a sign of love and i wish (so often) that every dog and cat could have someone love them that much, but Di knows you love her and trusts you to do the best for her although it breaks your heart.
thoughts and prayers
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So sorry to read this news. Praying for peace and strength tomorrow.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm so very sorry I know what your going through i've been there not so long ago. I will think of you tomorrow.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm just so, so sorry.

My thoughts will be with you tomorrow. You're doing the right thing for her, and it will be peaceful and comfortable in her own home. I'm sharing your heartbreak.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so so sorry. Di and you and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear it is time to let Di go. As Mainegirl said even though there is heart-breaking pain it is about the love. At least she will be at home where she is comfortable and I think it will help Max to understand as well. Enjoy the evening and I am sure Di and Max had a great dinner. You probably won't sleep so enjoy snuggling all night!! Love and support to you all during this difficult time!!!


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm also so sorry it seems to be time to let precious Di go. Hold her close tonight. We are lifting you up in our thoughts and prayers. Wishing y'all a peaceful evening full of love, snuggling and cuddling...bunches of kisses and hugs. Your care, listening, loving and gently holding your beautiful girl are all that matter. You have been a wonderful parent to Di! Please give her a kiss and hug from us!! Hugs to you too!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thinking and praying for you and your family this morning. HUGS...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thoughts & prayers coming to you, Di and your family this morning.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

lots of thoughts and prayers coming your way today.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thinking of you this sad morning, knowing abundant love for Di will give you the strength to do what is best for her. When she is at the Bridge, I hope you will find comfort in the knowledge that she is no longer in pain, even though I know you will hurt terribly.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Thinking of all of you today.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers flying your way.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers today. Hugs...


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Di. Lots of wonderful goldens will be waiting for her at the bridge. Prayers and hugs to you and your husband.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Princessdi*

PrincessDi

Holding Di, you, and your Hubby in my thoughts and prayers this morning.
I know how HARD this is, but Di will be grateful to you.
Di will have so many loving friends at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers to you this morning, and the upcoming days.......


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thinking of you on this morning of such a hard, hard day.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Sending you prayers and strength.
I know the feelings that come with not knowing what's wrong with the ones you love, and when you do find out, not being able to do anything. You may be aware of the story of Teddy, as I have posted it on here on several occasions. He had labored breathing and at the emergency vet, the vet was pretty much pushing us to put him down. He said we had no alternatives and that taking Teddy home would be cruel. Long story short, Teddy passed away at home, 4 days later. 

My grandfather also passed away several months later. He spent his last months in a hospital, being transported to different hospitals, getting tests done, to no avail. They never found out what was wrong, what he had, and he passed away.

There is so much anger and frustration when we can't do anything to save those we love. It's difficult, it's painful, but in the end there's nothing we can do. We can look back and say what if this, what if that. I've been down that road a lot, and it doesn't do any good, besides evoking feelings of guilt. In time you need to let that go, remember that you can't change the past. God has a plan for us all (sorry if you're not religious). Remember the good times, remember what you've learned from Di, remember the love... I am so sorry that your time is being cut short, it is never easy.

Sending you many prayers and hugs during this difficult time!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Thinking of you and your family today.....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thoughts to you on this toughest of days.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Di*

Praying for you and Di.


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Thinking about you and Di. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Lots of sloppy kisses from me and the trio.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Thinking of you, it is something we have to do, for them, but it is hard to say goodbye.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My thoughts are with you at this most difficult of times...


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Thinking of all of you this AM.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

You've been on my mind all day.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Di*

Di and her Family:

You have been on my mind all day.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

musicgirl said:


> Sending you prayers and strength.
> I know the feelings that come with not knowing what's wrong with the ones you love, and when you do find out, not being able to do anything. You may be aware of the story of Teddy, as I have posted it on here on several occasions. He had labored breathing and at the emergency vet, the vet was pretty much pushing us to put him down. He said we had no alternatives and that taking Teddy home would be cruel. Long story short, Teddy passed away at home, 4 days later.
> 
> My grandfather also passed away several months later. He spent his last months in a hospital, being transported to different hospitals, getting tests done, to no avail. They never found out what was wrong, what he had, and he passed away.
> ...


Thanks so much for writing such a personal post for Di. I know that it has been such a struggle for you in loosing your beautiful Teddy and grandfather. Yes.....there is definitely a plan to all of this. Have been saying that since my brother and now with Di.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Wanted to thank everyone so much for your support. AYou have made a very heart wrenching thing better. Am posting her transition on Rainbow bridge.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PrincessDi*

PrincessDi

We are all with you in your grief.


----------

